# endoscopy side effects?



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

hi--I had an endoscopy thurs., but afterwards I have had an odd feeling below my sternum. feels like a bubble of air is trapped. Ive been burping etc.., but still feels odd. have had soreness and discomfort in the esophagus as well. is this normal? its been 3 days since the test. let me know..thanksart


----------

